# Dario Dario / Scarlet Badis



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

I just bought some Dario Dario aka. Scarlet Badis and I'm trying to find a diet suitable to their needs. Since mine will only eat live foods, then flakes, frozen, and freeze-dried are out. They readily accept microworms but I don't want that to be the only thing they eat. I do not want to hatch BBS as this takes too much time, space, and hassle. I'm considering getting daphnia but I'm unsure whether they will be able to eat the larger Daphnia magna. Would Daphnia pulex be okay or do I need to get Moina? And would just microworms and daphnia be okay as their main diet? Thanks for reading!


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

I think Moina is easier than Pulex & Magna, JMO, and the adults are decent sized. Grindals are apparently delicious. Microfex/Dero is pretty small. I've never cultured white worms. If you are patient and try the frozen in the morning when they are really hungry sooner or later they should at least try it. I wouldn't feed just MW & Daphnia unless I had something really good to gut load them with, again, JMO.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Like rba said, try feeding them frozen. My darios are now readily accepting frozen foods. They were a little skeptical at first, but the frozen bloodworms convinced. They still won't eat pellets or flake, but then, I haven't really tried.


----------



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

Has anyone tried feeding daphnia the juice of frozen peas that have been put in a blender?


----------

